# Raumschaffende Mittel



## Homie25 (19. Dezember 2003)

Hi leute, wie kriege ich solche raumschaffenden Elemente(gekrümmten Linien der Wand) am professionelsten hin(außen mit Pfadwerkzeug )?

checkers-club


----------



## Das-Em (19. Dezember 2003)

Ist aber mit Pfadwerkzeug am einfachsten zu realisieren. Warum nutzt Du das denn nicht?


----------



## da_Dj (19. Dezember 2003)

Ist am allerbesten mit Pfaden zu realisieren  Sonst wird' das Arbeit vor der dir grauen sollte


----------



## Homie25 (19. Dezember 2003)

komme mit dem Pfadwerkzeug nicht richtig zurecht, kann keine klaren Lienien damit machen, es werden irgendwie immer schwarze Kreise Ich glaube ich habe etwas falsch eingestellt und kriese es nicht mehr wieder zurückgestelltBin absolut unvertraut mit der PS7 !


----------



## Thomas Lindner (19. Dezember 2003)

Ganz eindeutig: Pfadtool und ein Fall von Handbuch lesen!


----------

